# What's going on with this egg?



## nulus (May 30, 2016)

Hi! It's me again.

I have question about egg development. I've seen a lot of eggs - fertile or not but recently I saw something strange. One of my russian eggs developed without any problems but since 3 days it looks strange. It looks like it's empty inside. When candling color changed. What's going on? In attachment you have photo. Have you experienced something similar?There are some spots inside the egg I guess...

Egg is one month old.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2016)

Looks to me as if it's not fertile.


----------



## Tom (May 31, 2016)

What color was it and what color is it now? If the egg turns from clear or slightly yellowish to orange or reddish, then it is likely fertile.

Either way, just let it incubate.


----------



## nulus (May 31, 2016)

This egg was 100% fertile. First it was clear, then a little spot on top appeared and so on...I'm pretty sure I even saw embryo or it's shadow when candling.

Now it's hard to say what's going on.


----------



## Creatinekinase (Jul 11, 2021)

Hello, i would like to know what is going on with this egg, it is a photo taken on the fifth day of incubation. Can anyone help me please? Thanks


----------



## nulus (Jul 11, 2021)

Creatinekinase said:


> Hello, i would like to know what is going on with this egg, it is a photo taken on the fifth day of incubation. Can anyone help me please? Thanks
> View attachment 328907


I can see here little air bubble. I do not think it is challking. Wait a few days more, if chalking will not appera in 10-14 days then I would say it is not fertile. My infertile eggs also had this kind of air bubble.


----------



## zovick (Jul 11, 2021)

Creatinekinase said:


> Hello, i would like to know what is going on with this egg, it is a photo taken on the fifth day of incubation. Can anyone help me please? Thanks
> View attachment 328907


It looks infertile to me as of this time, but generally you cannot see any blood vessels in a fertile egg until about 21 days of incubation. If it still looks like this in three more weeks, it is not fertile.


----------



## zovick (Jul 11, 2021)

nulus said:


> Hi! It's me again.
> 
> I have question about egg development. I've seen a lot of eggs - fertile or not but recently I saw something strange. One of my russian eggs developed without any problems but since 3 days it looks strange. It looks like it's empty inside. When candling color changed. What's going on? In attachment you have photo. Have you experienced something similar?There are some spots inside the egg I guess...
> 
> ...


I see no blood vessels in this one month old egg. This egg is most likely not fertile or the embryo died.


----------



## Creatinekinase (Jul 11, 2021)

zovick said:


> It looks infertile to me as of this time, but generally you cannot see any blood vessels in a fertile egg until about 21 days of incubation. If it still looks like this in three more weeks, it is not fertile.


Thanks very much


----------



## pacific chelonians (Jul 11, 2021)

Fertile or not been in incubation for about a week and a half


----------



## zovick (Jul 11, 2021)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> Fertile or not been in incubation for about a week and a half


The egg doesn't look fertile at this point The shell does not appear to be chalked at all, and there are no blood vessels evident. Usually you can see a blood spot and vessels forming at 21 days or so of incubation (which it hasn't reached yet), but the lack of chalking and totally clear inside appearance are not very promising to me.


----------



## pacific chelonians (Jul 11, 2021)

Was not expecting them to be fertile did not have a male with her the previous owner had a male but did not know if they bred


----------



## zovick (Jul 11, 2021)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> Was not expecting them to be fertile did not have a male with her the previous owner had a male but did not know if they bred


Then help me understand the reason for your question. Was it that you simply wanted someone to confirm your suspicion that the egg was not fertile?


----------



## pacific chelonians (Jul 11, 2021)

Exactly


----------



## zovick (Jul 16, 2021)

Tortoisebreeder said:


> Exactly


But still, you can't be positive an egg is not developing until about 21-25 days after it has been put into incubation. The egg you showed was only 10 days in so far. Give it another 12 days or so and then post another photo if you want to be certain it isn't fertile.


----------



## Creatinekinase (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello, i posted here a message on the 11th of july, now i am posting another one, it is the same egg, the photo taken today (the 19th day of incubation) do someone know what is going on in it? There is an airbuble on the top and something dense at the bottom, i dont know what this mean. No veins visinle. Thanks very much


----------

